# Mini Cattle



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I was thinking about wanting a cow but I didn't want to deal with something big that couldn't be in with my goats. Plus I got to thinking I really don't need that much milk. So I was looking around and saw some mini Jerseys and Dexters. They seem like they would fit the bill perfectly. Does anyone have experience with them? How do you like them.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't know about mini Jerseys or Dexters, but mini zebu are really cool looking. A few people have them around here and the calves are almost "goat-cute"  and the adults look like quite cool. If you don't have any other animals for size-reference they look like some kind of african wild herd animal.
I like them.


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

When we buy some property I do plan on getting a mini jersey. I have they are awesome milkers and have wonderful personalities. Good luck


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I need a job before we go anywhere which seems to be impossible here right now. Least until the snow birds show up. My moms not even happy with my goats being here so a cow she would hate. Once I finish high school I can move to NC then I can get cows but hey one can dream right?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I just saw something neat on cl. It was an ad for "mini Texas longhorns". Says they mature to less than 45 inches. The pics looked pretty cool. The one bull definitely looked just like a Texas longhorn LOL.


----------



## Foottapper (Sep 19, 2012)

Zebu are the way to go....... I have some The babies are small and If you like you can milk them ...I dont.. There just pets and they are happy to be around goats too. formaly Foot.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have met some Zebu and they are very nice animals. Easy to handle and all that but I just don't like the look of them. Don't really know why. Maybe I just want that all American cow face. However I have read they are very economical so I may just have to look into them as well. I'm sure I could get over the look. Heck there is even two Zebu breeders in North Carolina selling calves right now. So at least I know there are some there.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive been thinking about getting a mini beef bred. Ive herd they are perfect for the small land owner`


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been thinking some more, doing more research and such. I am pretty much 100% set on Dexters. Love their looks. The carcase and milk yield is good and they are known to be very docile.










Who could say no to this handsome boys face?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I promised my sister we would get a miniature cow some day. That Dexter is cute. (=


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

I've been looking into Dexters for some time now and I really want one for meat production. I raised a Black Angus steer in the past and it was some of the best tasting meat I have ever had, but we just had SOOO much of it. I think Dexters would be a lot more econmoical for a 2 person household like mine. I just wish I had the money to raise one right now.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

HaleyD said:


> I've been looking into Dexters for some time now and I really want one for meat production. I raised a Black Angus steer in the past and it was some of the best tasting meat I have ever had, but we just had SOOO much of it. I think Dexters would be a lot more econmoical for a 2 person household like mine. I just wish I had the money to raise one right now.


They also have Lowline cattle that you might want to look into. They are basically mini Angus and they have more meat than the Dexters because they are bred for meat not duel.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

Hmm I've never heard of those, I'll have to look into them. Thanks for the tip! I guess I just always thought I would get Dexters because they were fairly popular where I used to live but after doing a little research it looks like there are several Lowline breeders just west of where I live now...

Dangit! Now I want to raise another steer! lol


----------



## Foottapper (Sep 19, 2012)

....Yes It Is a cute picture of a Dexter bull I think ...Do more reserch on the Dexter cattle I think that there Is a long leg and short leg In dexters....The short legs seem to be smaller than the long legs.

..foot


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep from what I have read there is. The long legged Dexter is the dairy type and the short legged Dexter is the beef type. From what I understand the short legged is a mildly affected cow with Chondrodysplasia or the Bulldog deformity while the long legged is a Chondrodysplasia free animal. I plan to have the long legged type because I definitely want a good milk producing animal with beef being secondary. Though I may keep a short legged bull. I'll see when the time comes. I already have five Dexter breeders contacts in North Carolina and they all breed both.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Recently I saw some Highland cattle at a Scottish festival. SO pretty, and they are small but really sturdy looking! I'd love to have one!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

My former employers raise Dexter in south Carolina. they love them. Raise plenty of meat on half feed and depending on lines can be milked also. Gentle and easy to handle. they raise only polled. They have some really nice registered cows and started a commercial herd for processing to sell the beef. the farm site is www.naturesafefarm.com. they care for their cattle like children. Many ribbons on the wall for their herd.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh thank you I was compiling breeder's info for both North and South Carolina and I hadn't come across their website yet. I have my heart defiantly set on Dexter's I'm just dying to have cattle and they just seem so perfect. I don't want to wait any longer but alas I have to. I was also looking into info about A1 and A2 milk proteins. I'm hoping to get a herd comprised entirely of long legged A2 producers.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am not sure what category the herd they have is in but I would email them can't hurt. Joe and Doris are the owners and the farm manager is Bronson (funny guy). I am sure they would be glad to answer any questions you may have about the cows. They also know a lot of dexter breeders and such across the united states. I know they recently bought some from TN. The man could no longer keep his herd going. They were not polled though so they went into the commercial herd I am pretty sure. They are really good people and always are willing to help those interested in the breed. They did a class not long ago for local kids on care of cattle even.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm actually thinking I might want a horned herd not 100% positive but I know I do love horns on my goats. And I also plan on having a team of oxen to help me with farm work and I want them to at least have horns. We'll see though. I will definitely get in contact with them once I move and get ready to buy. I should be moving next year probably in spring time not sure yet though.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I lost a goat as a kid to a horned cow. I prefer my cows dehorned or polled now.


----------

